# Printing Problem with HP Deskjet F335



## chi831 (Oct 7, 2007)

This is my second time posting this problem and I haven't gotten any responses or solutions. I don't mean to be a pest, but is this issue solvable. 

I've been racking my brain on why I can't print address labels and nothing seems to work. My address labels are already set up in Microsoft Word in the correct format. When I print my test labels on regular 20 lb. paper, it prints out perfect when I match it up to the actual label paper. Since it printed out how it needed to be, I put my Avery address label paper in and it starts printing at the very edge of the top of the paper and not where the margin was supposed to be set. I've tried using different printer property settings for the kind of paper it is and nothing is working. I've adjusted the margins in Word and that doesn't work. It seems like I'm running out of options, please tell me it's something simple I'm doing wrong, so I can feel more like an idiot...LOL:4-dontkno


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Did you try printing with 8 1/2 x 11 in settings? Label setting are completely different, so your results will be off.


----------



## chi831 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, I did have it on 8 1/2 x11 setting. It still didn't work. Please HELP! :sigh:


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Are they Avery labels? If they are not Avery, do they show the avery # on the package?

If you have it, please post the Avery label #.


----------



## chi831 (Oct 7, 2007)

avery 8160...please help...i've been using the correct format. The weird thing is ...is when i put plain paper in my printer for a test run..it prints perfect..in the exact position. I just assumed that if I put the label paper in there, it should do the same.....well, it doesn't. I've adjusted the properties for the printer and everything...but nothing works. I even tried peeling the excessive label that is affixed on top of the page and it works for a little bit, but not really...cuz the paper is slick once you take the label off and it throws it off track....HELP!:4-dontkno


----------



## StuFifeScotland (Dec 9, 2007)

So, it's not just me and I'm not going mad!!! I'm having exactly the same problem trying to print onto Avery L7160X laser labels with my my HP Deskjet F4100 printer. I would not have believed it if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes. The Word mail merge table containing the labels prints perfectly onto plain paper, but when sheets of labels are put in the tray, the top margin is reduced and the text misses the labels. I can only assume that the printer mis-feeds the thicker/smoother label sheets. What a useless piece of junk: I've only had the printer a few weeks and these are the first labels I've tried to print.:upset:


----------



## AZinFR (Jan 19, 2008)

I have been experiencing exactly the same problem with an HP F4180 printer and with printing labels using MS WORD. Well, I have found a solution! It seems that the problem really has to do with the thickness of the paper. When I print the labels on standard paper, the alignment of the top margin is perfect. In order for this to also work with the Avery label paper, I needed to change the paper properties in MS Word when I went to print the labels on the thicker Avery label paper. To do this I selected the PROPERTIES button from the printer selection pop up in MS WORD. Then I needed to select the FUNCTIONS tab and change the TYPE OF PAPER from NORMAL to "HP Premium Plus Photo Paper". I could not find a TYPE OF PAPER which cooresponded to Avery Labels, but using the HP Premium Plus Photo Paper allowed the labels to print properly aligned! Hope this "trick" helps others.


----------



## steve708 (Jan 27, 2008)

I too was having the same problem with Avery CD labels and a HP Deskjet D4260 printer. No matter what I tried the labels came out 1/2" too high on the label paper but were perfect on plain paper. Two different software packages did the same thing. When I tried using the "HP Premium Plus Photo Paper" as you suggested the labels came out perfect. Finally, after 4 hours of messing around and an hour on the phone with HP support in India (what fun) and a pile of scrap label sheets and half of an expensive ink cartridge wasted, I have good labels. Thank you very very much!


----------

